# Onda de calor na europa



## Bruno Campos (26 Jul 2006 às 09:07)

_As temperaturas sentidas na passada semana em Portugal foram de certa forma generalizadas um pouco por toda a Europa.

A Dinamarca, por exemplo, bateu records para o mês de Julho com temperaturas máximas de 33,5ºC. Foram também registadas 250 horas de sol, o que significa *cinquenta vezes mais do que a média para o mês de Julho*.

Por sua vez a Holanda registou o mês de *Julho mais quente em três séculos *(existem registos de 1706). A situação de seca neste País é comparável à de 2003, porém não supera os danos verificados em 1976._


http://web.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/calor_geral


----------



## Iceberg (30 Jul 2006 às 00:49)

Esta semana, no jornal britânico THE SUN vinha uma reportagem com o título "Britain's become tropycal", ou seja , qualquer coisa do género "Grã-Bretanha torna-se tropical". Infelizmente não comprei o jornal, e não tive oportunidade de ler a reportagem. No entanto, a imprensa europeia em geral, e a inglesa em particulat, tem dado grande destaque à vaga de calor que afecta a Europa.


----------



## Seringador (2 Ago 2006 às 00:40)

Outro país que bateu records desde sempre i.e. desde 1659 com uma CET de 19,7ºC para Julho!  
Podem ver os numeros do MetOffice
http://www.meto.gov.uk/corporate/pressoffice/2006/pr20060801.html


----------



## J.S. (3 Ago 2006 às 14:14)

*Na Holanda, no De Bilt amedia das medias: 22,3 C. Agora 140mm local*

Arcen: Media das maximas 30,0 C.

Na minha cidade, no campo um poquito nordeste da cidade do Middelburg, com termometros calibradas: Tmedia 21,9 C, Tmedia das maximas 27,5 C.

E agora? Na minha provincia, 140 mm de chuva em so 2 dias!! O mar esta quente, o vento do Noroeste tem temperaturas baixas, sobretudo no 850 hPa que significa muita chuva (e trovoadas  e trombas!!).

Na minha cidade 60 mm ja, 13 km mais ao sul 140 mm!!!

Portanto: a grande onda do calor terminou a 1 agosto, mas quem sabe? Mais uma onda do calor neste mes o em setembro??


----------



## Seringador (4 Ago 2006 às 03:20)

Boas J.S.

De facto anomalia positiva do mar do Norte é impressionante


----------



## Seringador (4 Ago 2006 às 03:29)

De facto as temperaturas do mar estão loucas...  
1 Julho 2006:
http://www.ssmi.com/pub/fusion/sst/...global/y2006/m07/tmi_amsre_2006_07_01_sst.png

1 de Agosto 2006:
http://www.ssmi.com/pub/fusion/sst/...global/y2006/m08/tmi_amsre_2006_08_01_sst.png


----------



## Iceberg (6 Ago 2006 às 00:35)

E não se esqueçam que as correntes oceânicas e tudo o que se passa naqueles imensos oceanos, são determinantes na evolução do clima local e mundial.


----------



## Angelstorm (7 Ago 2006 às 11:13)

Com as temperaturas actualmente existentes nas aguas do mediterraneo, quase que daria para formação de tempestades tropicais, se fosse um mar maior, não?


----------



## Seringador (10 Ago 2006 às 09:41)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> E não se esqueçam que as correntes oceânicas e tudo o que se passa naqueles imensos oceanos, são determinantes na evolução do clima local e mundial.



Sem dúvida, são de extrema importância!


----------



## Seringador (10 Ago 2006 às 09:42)

Angelstorm disse:
			
		

> Com as temperaturas actualmente existentes nas aguas do mediterraneo, quase que daria para formação de tempestades tropicais, se fosse um mar maior, não?



Sim poderíamos dizer isso, mas tb se fosse maior não aqueceriam tanto... mm assim existe potencial para o desenvolvimento de tempestades convectivas tal como aconteceu ontem e hoje no med.


----------

